

Facebook shares drop at market's open trades $35.52 - kgutteridge
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303610504577417911775222058.html

======
haliax
Does anyone know how Facebook's market cap compares to its cashflow? Or have
any idea about the prospects for their ad revenue? (I know HN has had articles
bashing DB ads of late, but is this the whole truth?)

------
jpdoctor
It will be interesting to see whether the dollars from panicking retail
investors who were bamboozled exceeds the greenshoe.

------
stox
I guess the MS green shoe ran dry.

